# Any talented artists?



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

I am looking for someone to draw me something if they are willing.
Its text, I'm looking a nice unique font.

Thanks


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> I am looking for someone to draw me something if they are willing.
> Its text, I'm looking a nice unique font.
> 
> Thanks


Take a look over at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/draw-a-sketch-giveaway.t18921/page-2, there's some very unique fonts there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> I am looking for someone to draw me something if they are willing.
> Its text, I'm looking a nice unique font.
> 
> Thanks


Gooi me a PM, let's have a look


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

@BumbleBee havent seen an entry from you in the Draw a sketch giveaway, have you been prohibited to give the rest of us a chance?
Or perhaps the Cubiod prize doesnt interest you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> @BumbleBee havent seen an entry from you in the Draw a sketch giveaway, have you been prohibited to give the rest of us a chance?
> Or perhaps the Cubiod prize doesnt interest you?


hehe, yeah, I thought I'd give you okes a fighting chance 

I may still do one if I can find time, so as long as I'm distracted by daily life you are safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------

